# 37 Critical items List



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

Has anyone seen or read this book? It is something like "Survive Anything Guide. 37 Crucial items to have during an emergency"
I chanced upon an ad for the book but it looks like the actual "list" is carefully protected.


----------



## 36376 (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't get it. It literally is stupid. I fell for it just to see and I've been kicking myself. A couple of the freebies that come with it was ok, but the actual cd was a waste. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Don't waste your time on those types of things - 99.9% of the time they are worthless.


----------

